# Amazing Rescue of a Wild Bird



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

That's one very lucky bird


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad the little bird was not only rescued but was well looked after until he was ready to be released.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It just goes to show what a little warmth does, it's great to have seen the bird's fast recovery! 
The poor fellow reminded me a lot of the nightingale (Percy for those of you who remember) I found some months ago, mine also didn't use his legs when I rescued him and it took him a few days to regain proper mobility. I love these happy endings!


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

What a lucky little bird!


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Great ending.

Its funny how people looks afraid touching animals/birds in videos.
Why is that?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

So glad this bird made it  Thank you for sharing this wonderful video with us!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy ending for this lucky fella!  loved that video!


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

About touching bird. My Mom would tell me not to touch animals that were outside because they were full of diseases I could catch.


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

I have touched so many animals and birds I cant count how many!
Never gotten anything from them. 
maybe different in other countries I dont know..


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

Remarkable!


----------

